# DXC - Baseband Update .13P



## DXC

This link is for the DROID X for anyone using a rom with the .340 kernel and it will update your to baseband .13P, which is the baseband used by the newest OTA.

I would like to thank and give credit to Framework43 for providing me with the ingredients (before the OTA even came out). Please follow him at twitter.com/framework43 for updates on MIUI releases for the Droid X.

DOWNLOAD FIXED, this is not the same as the ram130 link in the post below.

Instructions: Flash the zip from clockwork recovery just like you would any rom. No need to wipe anything.

*Thread has been closed. Please visit the latest baseband thread.*


----------



## TeeX

there is no link?


----------



## Caveman419

Is this going to be the same file that is in the http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2941&p=60804&viewfull=1#post60804 post?


----------



## jbrock98

Well.......

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TeeX

jbrock98 said:


> Well.......
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


?

5char


----------



## jbrock98

That was just a Well for interesting purposes, looking to hear some feedback on how will it works on these 2nd inuit roms

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bobAbooey

anyone take the ota? downloading now. gonna mess with it for a bit.


----------



## droydhead

bobAbooey said:


> anyone take the ota? downloading now. gonna mess with it for a bit.


Can you SBF back to froyo from the OTA?


----------



## bobAbooey

droydhead said:


> Can you SBF back to froyo from the OTA?


You could from the last ota, they didn't change the bootloader. Gonna give it a shot and find out.


----------



## bobAbooey

well, that was a fail, stuck at the M logo for about 15 min. SBF'ing right now .


----------



## bobAbooey

back from the dead, sbf worked like a charm.


----------



## DXC

hey guys, i'm really sorry. the OP was a copy/paste post from another forum and the link didn't carry over. this is NOT the same package as the one from ram130. This is a package I made myself, so if you were stuck at boot logo from ram130's package feel free to try this one. However, you have to be on the FROYO kernel. check the OP for the link.


----------



## loooney2ns

Ram130's file worked like a charm. Hopefully yours does too!


----------



## SyNiK4L

worked fine for me on cm4dx nightlies as well


----------



## Framework43

Works.


----------



## TWong1200

Confirmed to work on MIUI4DX as well. Thanks!


----------



## Antob125

Can anyone tell me the reason this one is different from rams before I reflash 13?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DXC

It is known that ram130's img is a different file size, though I have no idea why.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

They're different file sizes because the ASCII graphics in the install scripts are different. The important bits are the same. One uses the DXC script and one uses TBH script


----------



## DXC

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> They're different file sizes because the ASCII graphics in the install scripts are different. The important bits are the same. One uses the DXC script and one uses TBH script


It's more than that though. If you go into both packages, you can see the bp.img files are different just by their size alone, his is slightly bigger than mine. We're looking into it further. I'm trying to find out from people if they were getting stuck on boot logo from ram130's package or if it was because they were trying to update while not on the froyo kernel.


----------



## Scooter70

Worked on MIUI (1.7.29).

Thanks.


----------



## xjujux

Will this work on miui4dx 1.8.12? And what does this actually do? And I thougjt it was for froyo but isn't miui gingerbread? Or am I misinformed?


----------



## Antob125

droidxchat said:


> It's more than that though. If you go into both packages, you can see the bp.img files are different just by their size alone, his is slightly bigger than mine. We're looking into it further. I'm trying to find out from people if they were getting stuck on boot logo from ram130's package or if it was because they were trying to update while not on the froyo kernel.


That's most likely the reason. You must be on froyo or froyo 2nd init rom. I was just cure what the difference was cause i have ram130`s installed and wasn't sure if I should install yours over it. I wanna know the difference before I flash

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejr

Flashed while on nightly 42 for CM4DX. Showing "Baseband version: BP_C_01.09.13P". I haven't noticed any errors or anything out of place.



xjujux said:


> Will this work on miui4dx 1.8.12? And what does this actually do? And I thougjt it was for froyo but isn't miui gingerbread? Or am I misinformed?


This updates the baseband radio of your DX. If you're on a 2nd init ROM (MIUI or CM4DX) then you just need to boot into clockwork and flash the zip like you would any other ROM. There is no need to wipe. From the OP it sounds like if you're on TBH's rooted version of 596 then you will not want to flash this. I believe P3Droid tweeted something about releasing a flashable zip that will take you from 596 to the latest OTA with the updated baseband.


----------



## gardobus

xjujux said:


> Will this work on miui4dx 1.8.12? And what does this actually do? And I thougjt it was for froyo but isn't miui gingerbread? Or am I misinformed?


You need to be on the Froyo KERNEL to flash this. MIUI, CM4DX, and OMFGB are all 2nd-Init roms. At this point they all use the Froyo kernel even though the rom themselves are Gingerbread. Hope that helps.


----------



## xjujux

Yea I'm runnin the tbh .596 so I'm assuming I gotta wait? =\


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"droidxchat said:


> It's more than that though. If you go into both packages, you can see the bp.img files are different just by their size alone, his is slightly bigger than mine. We're looking into it further. I'm trying to find out from people if they were getting stuck on boot logo from ram130's package or if it was because they were trying to update while not on the froyo kernel.


I used ram's and it worked fine


----------



## coltzfan

I have not really seen a difference. I was at -82dbm with .07 and .12. With .13 still at -82dbm So no improvement that I can see


----------



## bobAbooey

I don't have any numbers to back it up but my 3g seems better. I work in 16 story building with a radio station on one of the floors. Reception has always been sketchy. But I didn't go to 1x at all yesterday.


----------



## bunchdx

For some reason my battery life has significantly improved since flashing this! I used to drain about 10% an hour now its onlybdoing 5-8% an hour!


----------



## Antob125

TBH just put out a 13 radio I wonder if it's different then the others out there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## XDroidX

Complete noob here so I apologize for this question....but....I am running MIUI with the .13p radio patch. The question I have is, can I flash back to SSX with the upgraded radio? MIUI and SSX are currently my two favorite ROMs and I would like to be able to bounce back and forth but I am now concerned with the new radio upgrade.


----------



## bigshotrob22

XDroidX said:


> Complete noob here so I apologize for this question....but....I am running MIUI with the .13p radio patch. The question I have is, can I flash back to SSX with the upgraded radio? MIUI and SSX are currently my two favorite ROMs and I would like to be able to bounce back and forth but I am now concerned with the new radio upgrade.


Yes. The only way you will lose the updated radio is if you sbf your phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownHornet72

mikejr said:


> Flashed while on nightly 42 for CM4DX. Showing "Baseband version: BP_C_01.09.13P". I haven't noticed any errors or anything out of place.
> 
> This updates the baseband radio of your DX. If you're on a 2nd init ROM (MIUI or CM4DX) then you just need to boot into clockwork and flash the zip like you would any other ROM. There is no need to wipe. From the OP it sounds like if you're on TBH's rooted version of 596 then you will not want to flash this. I believe P3Droid tweeted something about releasing a flashable zip that will take you from 596 to the latest OTA with the updated baseband.


So just to be sure, you flashed this on CM4DX running nightlies no problem right? I'm on CM4DX also running the 8/17 nightly and just want to be sure cause I'm at work and won't be able to really fix anything if I can't flash my backup until I get home.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownHornet72

> Flashed while on nightly 42 for CM4DX. Showing "Baseband version: BP_C_01.09.13P". I haven't noticed any errors or anything out of place.
> 
> This updates the baseband radio of your DX. If you're on a 2nd init ROM (MIUI or CM4DX) then you just need to boot into clockwork and flash the zip like you would any other ROM. There is no need to wipe. From the OP it sounds like if you're on TBH's rooted version of 596 then you will not want to flash this. I believe P3Droid tweeted something about releasing a flashable zip that will take you from 596 to the latest OTA with the updated baseband.
> 
> 
> 
> So just to be sure, you flashed this on CM4DX running nightlies no problem right? I'm on CM4DX also running the 8/17 nightly and just want to be sure cause I'm at work and won't be able to really fix anything if I can't flash my backup until I get home.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

And I mean the DXC baseband updater 1.09.13P zip

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chaas5010

Can you tell me if this would fix a force close issue I'm having when placing or receiving a call on cm 7 latest nightly actually I had liquid gingerbread 2.6. and did the same thing
Thanks.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DXC

BrownHornet72 said:


> And I mean the DXC baseband updater 1.09.13P zip
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If CM4DX is categorized as a "2nd-init" ROM, which I believe it is, then you won't have any problem with my updater.


----------



## AshG

droidxchat said:


> This link is for the DROID X for anyone using a rom with the .340 kernel and it will update your to baseband .13P, which is the baseband used by the newest OTA.
> 
> I would like to thank and give credit to Framework43 for providing me with the ingredients (before the OTA even came out). Please follow him at twitter.com/framework43 for updates on MIUI releases for the Droid X.
> 
> DOWNLOAD FIXED, this is not the same as the ram130 link in the post below.
> 
> Instructions: Flash the zip from clockwork recovery just like you would any rom. No need to wipe anything.


Excellent update. Took very little time at all, and there were no boot loops or other hiccups to note. Thanks for helping get this out there.


----------



## mikejr

BrownHornet72 said:


> And I mean the DXC baseband updater 1.09.13P zip
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yep! Just hit the power button, reboot into recovery, and flash it like you would a ROM.

/any way to get the forum to hit you with an email when someone replies to your post?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I think it only will email you when there is activity in the thread, not based on quoting your comments


----------



## gardobus

mikejr & INt_Rnd_Pooka : http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1525&


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Looks good for a direct quote at least. But it wouldn't likely catch this reply, would it?


----------



## gardobus

Nope.


----------

